# PC´s bei yellowchip.com



## Danizio (19. August 2004)

Servus;
Hat jemand hier sich schon mal einen PC bei yellowchip.com zusammen gestellt? Wenn ja würd ich gern wissen, ob zum Musik machen geeignet sind.
Oder hab diese auch ihr Fehler
Könnt ich bei den PC auch alles selber reinbauen was ich beim bestellen weglasse oder sind die Tower so gebaut das ich die dann extra zum Fachmann bring muss oder sowas in der Art?
Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen....
THanks Danizio ;-)


----------



## aetmosfear (20. August 2004)

Kommt schon Leute sagt was!
Ihr könnt mich hier nicht eiskalt im Stich lassen


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (21. August 2004)

Cronometraje automático con obtención de resultados inmediatos sin intervención manual


Wo ich nix verstehen, ich nix werden kaufen


----------



## BeaTBoxX (25. August 2004)

Meinste das rechnet sich?
Also ich denke, wenn du sichergehen willst, dass die Komponenten eines Rechners gut MITeinander laufen, dann solltest du fast zu einem Komplettsystemhersteller gehen..z.B. Maxdata,Dell o.ä.
Bei selbst zusammengeschraubten Kisten kann man sich da nicht so sicher sein (obwohl ich das auch gemacht habe) Ein 100%iger Garant ist das natürlich auch nicht, und man kann mit selbstgebauten Kisten auch Glueck haben, aber solche Hersteller sind sich bestimmt eher bewusst, wenn eine verbaute Graka mit dem Board nicht so richtig kann oder wie auch immer..
Kostet dann eben leider auch etwas mehr :/

Reicht schon, dass du dann noch eine Soundkarte einbaust die wohl keine Allerweltssoundkarte ist..

Gruß
Frank


----------

